

Around the Corner: How Differential Steering Works (1937) [video] - mcmancini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI

======
mcmancini
I thought this was a clear and nicely organized explanation of how a
differential works, and neat given the age of the video.

